# Cypress Cabinets in Dads new house!!



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Cypress cabinets in dads new house. One pic is the Island/bar in the kitchen and the other is the built in dressers for for the master bedroom/closet.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

*Bar/island*

front of bar


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm impressed.. Those things must weigh a TON...lol


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Not too bad. All the boxes bulit out of 3/4 birch, hardwood faced and exposed siedes skinned with 1/4 cypress plwood. Door frames will be hardwood frames and 1/4" cypress panels. Been interesting seeing them come together. Dads been in the remodeling/home building buisness for 40 years and never seen Cypress Cabinets. Figured his own house was a good place to try something new!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking cabinets!


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Will post some more later when we do the tile backsplahes and granite!


----------

